# Washing Machine Drain.



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

WTF?:laughing:


----------



## futz (Sep 17, 2009)

What's wrong with that? You're SO picky!! :laughing: Doesn't need a trap cuz it's vented outside. :laughing:


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

I see evidence in the photo of someone tampering with a breaker box. Better check the freezer. :whistling2:


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

plbgbiz said:


> I see evidence in the photo of someone tampering with a breaker box. Better check the freezer. :whistling2:


Yep the guy hired a plumber from australia and a electrician from canada.:whistling2: My customers neighbor's house.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Wuz dat taken in West Virginia?:laughing:


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Bill said:


> Wuz dat taken in West Virginia?:laughing:


I got that one Bill...:laughing:


----------

